# problem spraying 2k epoxy primer



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

Help needed. First attempt at spraying a 2k epoxy primer, Mixed as instructed 2:1. Surface ended up feeling like sand paper. Should I have thinned to get a better "flow"


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Thinned a bit or more paint flow and or gun closer to panel so it goes on wet and flows out
Painted for 30 plus years and seen much of these issues from new to painting folks, what make epoxy primer did you use as I can check the mix ratios and gun settings etc 
What gun are you using, what needle size and what gun pressure are you running 
at
Most primers as quite dense need a big needle like 1.8 up smaller needles for basecoat and clear coats , more info and I can guide you better.

I use 1.2 on mini De Villbiss 1.3 on basecoat De Villbiss Pro lite 1.3 on my Iwata Belaria clearcoat gun and 1.8 needle on my Iwata primer gun, this will give you an idea of setups required.


----------



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi Bellguy. I`m using a 3M Accuspray gun with a 1.8 tip. The primer is Kapci 880 mixed 2:1. BUT no thinner. I`ve had to raise the pressure high (60psi at the gun) to get any flow at all and closer to the panel. I have got a Devilbiss which I`ve yet to try (Accuspray was new the Devilbiss second hand)


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Wow 60 psi is crazy high to get flow usual is about 2.2 bar or 32 ish psi
Going to have to thin it at least 20% to get it thin enough
Will do some digging


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Kapci spec sheet for 880 epoxy primer is 100% / 50% primer and catalyst PLUS 30% thinners, do that and you will be good to go.

TDS

https://www.advancedpaints.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/APK880-TDS.pdf


----------



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks Bellboy. Now to flatten what I've done and I suppose another coat- filler sealer.


----------



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

Thinned as advised -much better.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Glad you are sorted, painting issues suck as so much work to correct it.


----------



## jddevel (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks again Bellguy. I`ve started another thread on primer filler.


----------

